
AMA in 2 hours: creator of NumPy, SciPy and founder of Anaconda, NUMFocus - hbadgery
Don&#x27;t miss out on the opportunity to have Travis Oliphant answer your questions!<p>Travis will be doing a LIVE video AMA on Twitter today at 6 pm CT!<p>Travis&#x27; Twitter profile (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;teoliphant?s=20)<p>As the creator of NumPy, SciPy, Numba, the CEO of OpenTeams, Quansight, and founder of Anaconda, Inc., NumFOCUS &amp; Pydata, Travis has more than 20 years of experience working in open source.
======
hbadgery
Thanks for your great questions! Please find the live video recording by
clicking here.

Travis ended up answering the following questions (I've timestamped the
answers for y'all so you can find them):

[8:00] OpenTeams' mission: to help companies build and grow their open source
businesses

[8:56] Where do you see the next big opportunities to extend python related to
its use in data science and Fintech?

[13:00] How do you see boutique businesses working? What kind of products or
services lend to that model?

[17:00] How do you find customers for that kind of consulting you talked about
with the boutique businesses?

[19:18] What is OpenTeams trying to do?

[20:26] What is Dask and does it fit in with the future development plans for
Python and PyData?

[22:38] How do you feel when you think your software is used all over the
world in everything from beginner projects to helping in scientific labs?

[31:55] What python library for machine learning/data science is under-
appreciated or you want to put out there?

[33:51] How’s the EPython library going?

[38:50] Do you have any advice for grad students trying to start a software-
based company?

[41:30] How close is conda to becoming a purely SAT-based dependency resolver?

[41:50] Is there any hope of seeing a unification of all of the tensor
libraries?

[43:28] What do you see as the future for opensource technology in the post-
covid era? How can we use the long experience of numpy and other projects to
help inform the debate over opensource medical hardware. Do you personally
have any involvement on the hardware side of opensource and if so, can you
comment on what that community could be doing better?

[44:00] Why open source is going to grow in an economic downturn

[45:50] How can we use the long experience of numpy and other projects to help
inform the debate over open source medical hardware?

[47:15] What tips do you have regarding continuous integration setups with
large codebases?

[49:04] What color is your toothbrush?

[49:10] Have general-purpose open source projects received much government
funding?

------
hbadgery
Ask any questions you have here and I'll share with you the answers!

------
sudoaza
What python library for machine learning/data science is under appreciated or
you want to put out there?

~~~
hbadgery
Thanks Sudoaza, great question! I'll share the answer after Travis goes live!

~~~
sudoaza
thanks hbadgery :)

~~~
hbadgery
Travis answers your question at the timestamp [31:55]. Check the video
recording:
[https://twitter.com/openteamsinc/status/1250924987969449986?...](https://twitter.com/openteamsinc/status/1250924987969449986?s=20)

